# Are bows with barrettes easier than bands?



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey guys, Twinkle has never let me tie her hair up but I think it is time for Twinkle to learn. I want to buy some bows but I am not sure what is easier to use and what will stay in longer. Do the bows with the barrettes stay in longer or the do the bows with the rubber bands stay in longer? Also, which one is easier to put in..since I will have to tackle her to do it.

=)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I would start w/clips (if I had it to do all over again), I started w/barrettes and then have now transitioned to bands.. but in the beginning when there isn't a lot of top knot, clips look super easy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bows with bands stay in better, but bows on barrettes are easier to put in. That doesn't help much, does it?

My bow customers are pretty much divided between bands and barrettes. It's honestly whatever works best for you. I often suggest to my first time bow customers to get a couple of each to try.

If you like the look of a topknot, bands work best. You can't make a whole topknot with a barrette. It's too much hair and the barrette will break. You can make a topknot first, though, and clip the barrette underneath.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My vote is bands. They may take more time to get used to putting in, but once you know how, they work better for sure.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

It's really individual preference. I personally cannot stand using barettes and always use bows with bands, but I know others that only like using bows with barrettes. I just have the hardest time getting a barrette on without it making the topknot stand up wierd..and Lacy's topknot is thinner and barrettes would eventually work it's way out (even with a band in first to make the topknot).


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm a clip person, myself. I had bows with bands, but I much prefer the clips since we're just using them for fashion. LOL!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I ordered 2 of each from Marj when I first started and I simply found that for my purposes the clips were easier. I liked to put Hunter's bow in before we went somewhere and take it out when we returned. Doing this with bands was much more time consuming and the bow never seemed level. With the clips - I made the topknot with a band like always and then slide the clip into the hair under the band (like you would do with a little girl). Hunter rolled on his and rubbed and all those wonderful things little boys do and the clip never came out or pulled the band out. 

I ended up ordering extra clips from Marj for the bows that I had originally bought as elastics and I glued the clips on them so we could continue to enjoy them.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the clips better, too, just because they're easier to put in. Plus, I use a regular elastic to clip the hair and then clip the barrette just below so it's really hard for her to get it out. If she messes with the banded bows enough, they start to slide out of her hair. And, with her top knot being so thin at the moment, it doesn't take much to start it sliding up.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would suggest not getting any bows for now, and just getting her used to having a band in her hair first.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I am partially to barrettes.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> I would suggest not getting any bows for now, and just getting her used to having a band in her hair first.


I agree here. Once she's used to having a band in her hair, then you can easily progress to bows..with bands or barrettes.

Personally, I find the barrettes the easiest only because bisou doesn't try to take out any of the bows (now that she's used to having a little palm tree of hair up there). Also I've found that the bows with bands aren't always level or straight...so the barrettes work better for us.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I like barrettes better!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have tried both - I used barrettes when he was really young - like 12 weeks but not for long.
From about 16 weeks on we've used bows with bands and they're great!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I find the barrettes are easier, but heavier and don't stay in as securely. The bands are a little trickier to put in but they stay better.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay, so I'm topknot challenged. Where do we find these tiny barrettes? I think I need to use them until Nikki's topknot grows a little more.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Okay, so I'm topknot challenged. Where do we find these tiny barrettes? I think I need to use them until Nikki's topknot grows a little more.


I bought one from tickled pink and it's a smaller barrette and stays in perfectly. Bisou doesn't even realize it's there! Lol!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Bands for a while then add the bow as she grows .


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

When i said clips I was talking about something like these (though less fancy):
Dog Hair Clips/Barrettes

If you're going to go the whole 9 yards w/top knots and double then learning 
how to band after some more top knot hair is good. and it great top knots aren't learned overnight - certainly not by me..


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Okay, so I'm topknot challenged. Where do we find these tiny barrettes? I think I need to use them until Nikki's topknot grows a little more.


Suzan,

Walmart/Target/etc in the human hair section (or also baby section) have little tiny claw clips that are about 1/2" long and work wonderfully. Also you can get the little clips that are sort of tear drop shaped that are metal and you have to bend them to "clip" them (not sure what they're called). You will find several options at the stores that will help you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Bows with bands stay in better, but bows on barrettes are easier to put in. That doesn't help much, does it?
> 
> My bow customers are pretty much divided between bands and barrettes. It's honestly whatever works best for you. I often suggest to my first time bow customers to get a couple of each to try.
> 
> If you like the look of a topknot, bands work best. You can't make a whole topknot with a barrette. It's too much hair and the barrette will break. You can make a topknot first, though, and clip the barrette underneath.


Marj,

You know I've used both. The bows with bands stay in better for MOST furbutts. Lacie never has a problem with either the bands or the barretts, but Tilly will get the bows with barretts out in a heartbeat and then she will eat the bow and the barrett, especially when she was younger. How many have you fixed or replaced for me because she's eaten them?!!! LOL

It also seems, imho, to depend on the texture of the hair. Tilly's coat is silkier and/or finer and thinner than Lacie's and I think that is another reason that the barrettes don't stay on Tilly as well.

Marj is right, get a couple of each (from her, of course -- she makes the most wonderful bows) and then you'll see which one you like best.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn brings up a great point. A determined dog can get a bow on a barrette out more easily than one on bands. Barrettes are a choking hazard. If you do decide to use any sort of barrette or hair clip, make sure she is closely supervised while wearing them.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I use tiny bands from the beauty supply, then small barrettes over it. Fast and easy to put in/remove.


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

I guess i will try both when her hair gets long enough. Thanks guys


----------

